

Cassandra at Instagram 2014 - fjordan
http://www.slideshare.net/planetcassandra/cassandra-summit-2014-cassandra-at-instagram-2014

======
bilalhusain
During the early phase when Instagram started moving towards Cassandra,
Salvatore pointed out the cited issues as " _sounds like problems that we can
solve with Redis Cluster._ " [1] Now that the latest Redis Cluster is around
the corner[2], I wonder if the issues are somewhat addressed.

[1] [https://groups.google.com/d/msg/redis-
db/Oazt2k7Lzz4/y1rzJce...](https://groups.google.com/d/msg/redis-
db/Oazt2k7Lzz4/y1rzJcez1MkJ)

[2]
[https://twitter.com/antirez/status/517230620297404416](https://twitter.com/antirez/status/517230620297404416)

